# Aire at Mont St Michel



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Going across the water in a couple of weeks, no real agenda, but would like to stop at the Aire at Mont St Michel.

Q: Will we be able to just turn up (In June) or should we book (We're not sure when we'll be in that area)?

Ian


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Ian, just turn up, allocated space for M/H's cost is €8 per night,great view of the monument looks fantastic at night when all lit up.
PM for any more info.

M&D


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for that M&D, I'll tell them you sent me :wink:


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

bsb2000 said:


> Q: Will we be able to just turn up (In June) or should we book (We're not sure when we'll be in that area)?


Hi Ian,

they don't accept pre-bookings anyway. But just go there. The area is very large and in June you should not have any problem anyway.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Gerhard, looking forward to the break.


----------

